# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  SPORTDOG BEEPER DSL-400

## Xristos_cy

Χαιρετιζω τα μελη και ζητω την βοηθεια σας.

Εχω ενα κολλάρο Beeper για τον κυνηγετικο μου σκύλο μάρκας SPORTDOG DSL-400., το οποιο μετά απο αρκετή χρήση σταμάτησε να βγάζει τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο απο το ηχείο του σε δυνατή ένταση αλλά ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά, πρέπη να το βάλεις πολύ κοντά στο αυτί σου για να το ακούσεις. Κατα τα άλλα η λειτουργία του δουλεύει κανονικα. 

Το ανοιξα και έβγαλα την πλακέτα την καθάρισα με contact cleaner μπας και γίνει κανένα θαυμα αλλα τιποτα. Προσεξα λίγη μαυράδα πριν το καθαρίσω στο Q1 (τρανζιστορ ειναι αυτό δεν ξέρω).

οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη ευχαριστώ

BEEPER.jpg2016-11-23 19.35.10.jpg

----------

